# Days Post ovulation when do you count from?? ~



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi all,

I am hoping you can shed a little light for me as to whether i am late or not - LOL - you would think after 4 years of TTC I would know by now but hey ho. 

So I had the pregnyl injection two weeks ago yesterday (Sunday), had my usual what I assumed to be OV pains on the Monday night and was basted on the Tuesday at 2.30pm - I figured I was due on today - 14 days from OV but there is no sign of her.

So am I right or am I wrong - would I be due tomorrow?? I usually know when I OV due to the pain and 14 days later usually come on but my cervix is still really high and squashy (soorry if TMI) its usually low and hard by now - lots of BFN's by the way so now confused. Any help appreicated.........

Kate


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kate ~   I don't know sweetie! Have you tested yet?


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hon, I am the testing queen - LOL so tested loads of times - its all academic now because her ladyship has arrived - here's to starting acupunctura and a month off IUI. Cheers for getting back to me hon. Kate


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

pruflo said:


> So I had the pregnyl injection two weeks ago yesterday (Sunday), had my usual what I assumed to be OV pains on the Monday night and was basted on the Tuesday at 2.30pm - I figured I was due on today - 14 days from OV but there is no sign of her.
> 
> So am I right or am I wrong - would I be due tomorrow?? I usually know when I OV due to the pain and 14 days later usually come on but my cervix is still really high and squashy (soorry if TMI) its usually low and hard by now - lots of BFN's by the way so now confused. Any help appreicated.........


Hi

You would usually ovulate around 36 hours following the pregnyl injection.

Its actually a complete myth that you always ovulate 14 days before AF shows...your luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

I always ovulate cd14/15 but my cycles are 30/31 days so I have a long luteal phase (and good progesterone levels...I don't have PCOS or any problems with ovulating).

If no AF then perhaps test again in a couple of days as it may just be that there's not enough hcg hormone been released to be detected by hpt.

Fingers & toes crossed for you 
Good luck
Natasha



appleton79 said:


> girls just to let you know ovulation is about 12 to 16 days before
> your next period if you have a 28 day cycle
> tmi i know but i get mucas that is like sticky on your fingers that is white that tells you that you are about to ovulate
> it gets thin and slippery and stretches like a egg white when you are at your most fertile time
> ...


Hi & welcome to FF 

As I just mentioned to Kate, your AF doesn't always show up 12-16 days after ovulation...thats a myth...a 14 day luteal phase and a 28 day cycle are just averages 

Your cm changes throughout cycle due to varying levels of hormones...before ovulation, due to oestrogen, cm is more watery/lotiony and as ovulation approaches it becomes thinner, clearer and very stretchy, like raw egg white (as you say), hence the name ewcm - egg white cervical mucus.

Following ovulation, cm becomes thicker and creamier due to the release of progesterone from corpus luteum.

OPKs only detect the LH surge before ovulation and not actual ovulation itself...you'd usually ovulate around 36 hours after a +ve OPK...however, if you have PCOS then this can cause inaccurate results and PCOS often means hormone imbalance with higher levels of LH.

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------

